# Calling all Autotrail Miami owners



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

I have an Autotrail 2007 miami 740D and the roof is dirty and needs cleaning, is it ok for me to walk on roof to clean it, I know not to walk on roof lights. I am going to use muc off to clean it
GEOMAR


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*autotrail owners*

where are all you miami owners
GEOMAR


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*autotrail miami*

We used to have a 56 plate miami and I remember emailing Autotrail with that very question. The answer was it was ok but to be careful round the roof lights.

Mrs M


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi GEOMAR

I want to clean mine but did not want to risk standing on the roof so i sent an email to Autotrail customer services.

That was about five months ago and i am still waiting for an answer.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*autotrail miami*

Hi Dillon
I recently emailed autotrail and I am awaiting an answer from them,very poor service!.
GEOMAR


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: autotrail miami*



GEOMAR said:


> Hi Dillon
> I recently emailed autotrail and I am awaiting an answer from them,very poor service!.
> GEOMAR


You should have chased them again if you hadn't heard from them within three hours. That method seems to work.


----------



## YamiRen (Jun 12, 2011)

If you are under 15 stone I should imagine it would be ok. Obviously stay at least 9 inches away from the edge of rooflights etc and perhaps use a 3ft plank to spread the load? I have one with an old towel stapled to it and it seems to work but I have never stood on my roof but only kneeled on it. Hope this helps! p.s. Try Autotrail again, I have e-mailed them several times and always got a response within 24 hrs.


----------

